# Do you need an RF portrait lens on a budget? Consider the Samyang AF 85mm f/1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2020)

> Are you in the market for a portrait lens for your Canon RF mount camera? Don’t have the budget for the Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L or the pair of Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L lenses? Well, then the Samyang AF 85mm f/1.4 for the RF mount may be for you.
> This Samyang has autofocus and weather sealing, as well as terrific image quality for the price. I have yet to find a bad review of the Samyang AF 85mm f/1.4 and actually ordered one myself.
> *Key Features*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## jd7 (Oct 18, 2020)

Everything I have read about that lens has been positive too (well, except for the fact I understand it acts like an adapted EF lens rather than a native RF lens, eg I believe you don't get the better EVF experience RF lenses are supposed to give). For my use, the size and weight - not to mention price - of this lens make it much more attractive to me than the Canon RF 85/1.2. If more lenses like this came out of for the RF system, I would start to get more interested in it. (Yeah, I know the Canon RF lenses are fantastic in many ways. Size, weight and price mean I'm not seriously interested in many of them. The lenses available for the Sony system (including Sigma and Tamron lenses) have got my attention much more than the RF lenses at this point in time.)

Once you get your Samyang, please let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Andy Westwood (Oct 18, 2020)

I agree with this! The reputable lens reviewers on YouTube, Dustin Abbot and Chris Frost rate this lens highly in all departments.

Value for money is fantastic and it’s so light compared to the EF and RF versions.

No IS but if your going to mount this to the latest EOS bodies with IBIS at least you have stabilisation from the body. Equally their AF 14 2.8 RF lens also gets fabulous reviews.

Very reasonably priced lenses performing way above their price level must be good news for the RF mount.


----------



## ericblenman (Oct 18, 2020)

I'd be interested to see how it's image quality stacks up to the Sigma 85 Art. I love this lens but the size isnt much different than the RF 85. Would love to get something a little smaller.

The image quality on my Sigma is superb though. Dont want to lose that.


----------



## edoorn (Oct 18, 2020)

I just had a review copy in. To summarise; IQ is good, although wide open the EF 85 1.4 is better (tad sharper and more contrast/less blooming) and has less vignetting; stopped down the differences are much smaller of course. The Sigma art and RF 1.2 are no doubt better performers as well, but - just like the EF 85 1.4 L - much more expensive. I certainly do like the colors and bokeh of the Samyang. 

Downpoints: IBIS is NOT working at this point in combination with the R5/R6; supposedly this is fixed with future firmware, but you'd need a Samyang lens dock to upgrade that. Also, you don't get to use all AF points like with RF or adapted EF lenses; on the outside the reach is not as far. Don't think however this will be a huge problem in real life since it's really the outer points.

Biggest problem however is the mediocre accuracy I got in tougher (low) light and in servo / tracking situations; the hit rate I got was not as good as with native Canon glass.


----------



## edoorn (Oct 18, 2020)

ericblenman said:


> I'd be interested to see how it's image quality stacks up to the Sigma 85 Art. I love this lens but the size isnt much different than the RF 85. Would love to get something a little smaller.
> 
> The image quality on my Sigma is superb though. Dont want to lose that.



This lens is likely to perform less than the Sigma art in terms of IQ. It's not necessarily a small lens, but keep in mind the weight is less than 600 grams and feels very light on the camera, while still being weather sealed and of good build quality. Also: Samyang provides it with a lens hood. Wish Canon did the same for cheaper 85mm lenses....


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2020)

Cool! 

I love competition. Thank you, Samyang.


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 18, 2020)

I know Canon has never been reactionary, but I hope this lens sells well enough that Canon hurries up a RF 85mm F/1.4L. I would love if they even just ported the EF 85mm F/1.4L IS to the RF mount. I'm currently evaluating the RF 85mm F/1.2 from Canon Pro Services, but it's so huge and heavy in comparison.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2020)

I've only had one Samyang lens, it was so bad that I've never tried another. 

I have read that the lens is not a native RF lens and is missing the features unique to RF lenses. Is that true?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2020)

I've only had one Samyang lens, it was so bad that I've never tried another. 

I have read that the lens is not a native RF lens and is missing the features unique to RF lenses. Is that true?


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 18, 2020)

The optical design is a new mirrorless:








Samyang Optics


A New Perspective Samyang Optics. Provides detailed information and support for Samyang Optics lenses. You can also view magazine content and sample photos.




www.samyanglens.com




The electronic will probably be on EF standard.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 18, 2020)

EF?


----------



## oeleke (Oct 18, 2020)

Its time the Canon RF 85 Macro hits the shops.....


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 18, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> EF?


Enough to control AF and aperture.
I do not think Samyang has reverse enginered 100% of the RF Protokol. A brand with a lot manual focus lenses and a low price tag.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 18, 2020)

samyang customer service is apparently crap, so avoid.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 18, 2020)

edoorn said:


> I just had a review copy in. To summarise; IQ is good, although wide open the EF 85 1.4 is better (tad sharper and more contrast/less blooming) and has less vignetting; stopped down the differences are much smaller of course. The Sigma art and RF 1.2 are no doubt better performers as well, but - just like the EF 85 1.4 L - much more expensive. I certainly do like the colors and bokeh of the Samyang.
> 
> Downpoints: IBIS is NOT working at this point in combination with the R5/R6; supposedly this is fixed with future firmware, but you'd need a Samyang lens dock to upgrade that. Also, you don't get to use all AF points like with RF or adapted EF lenses; on the outside the reach is not as far. Don't think however this will be a huge problem in real life since it's really the outer points.
> 
> Biggest problem however is the mediocre accuracy I got in tougher (low) light and in servo / tracking situations; the hit rate I got was not as good as with native Canon glass.



Thank you for this! Appreciate your thorough overview.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 18, 2020)

It's hard to justify buying more mid-level glass once I've already covered a given focal length. I have the EF 85/1.8 (used adapted), which is a fine lens, but not great by any stretch. I could spend $700 to upgrade to this 2/3 of a stop faster Samyang, or spend $600 for a native Canon 85/2 IS Macro, which is slower but probably more useful. Either way I go, I'll feel like I'm kinda throwing money away, so for now I wait. When the pandemic is more under control in the US, and I get some more event and wedding gigs, perhaps I'll feel differently. Until then, I dream of winning the lottery and picking up the RF 85/1.2


----------



## dwarven (Oct 18, 2020)

Having read some reviews, it’s nearly as good as a first party canon lens, but it doesn’t deal with lens flare as well. It just depends on your budget. Personally, I’ll probably end up going with Canon’s f/2 version coming out soon. When shooting for a client I don’t think they’re going to say “bruh, clearly you shot this at f/2 when f/1.4 would have been so much better” lol


----------



## slclick (Oct 18, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Enough to control AF and aperture.
> I do not think Samyang has reverse enginered 100% of the RF Protokol. A brand with a lot manual focus lenses and a low price tag.


Protokol would be a great name for a band


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Protokol would be a great name for a band


Or a drug. Take Protokol to end your .....


----------



## Rocksthaman (Oct 18, 2020)

I had it and the EF 85 1.4 is so much better. Sharper, quicker and is a tank compared. The Samyang did what it was supposed to do though. No IS like noted before, but it is a lens you can use without an adapter so that does count for something. 

For me the IS and sharpness where deciding factors as I get those two factors on my Eos R given there’s no Ibis. 

It’s also a weird quirk but I don’t like the way the lens bulges out either but that is purely preference, but when I grab it by the lens the EF feels better. I’m also not a fan of the 1.2, mostly the size and shift of the element. But that bad boy is beautiful. Just not $3k beautiful


----------



## Ale_F (Oct 18, 2020)

Is better:
Samyang 85RF with built-in ring or
Samyang 85EF to use with adapter
The EF is 150€ cheaper


----------



## slclick (Oct 18, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Or a drug. Take Protokol to end your .....


So glass half empty, I'll take the music route


----------



## zim (Oct 18, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Or a drug. Take Protokol to end your .....


Days....?


----------



## ctk (Oct 18, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> I agree with this! The reputable lens reviewers on YouTube, Dustin Abbot and Chris Frost rate this lens highly in all departments.
> 
> Value for money is fantastic and it’s so light compared to the EF and RF versions.
> 
> ...


Actually I've heard IBIS doesn't work with this on the R5/R6. People have had very mixed experiences with this on those bodies. They work great on the gen 1 bodies but I would wait for a FW update if you have a newer body. 

I had a lot of Samyang lenses on Sony and the QC is very mixed. When they work they are really really good. But I have a 60% success rate with them. They're getting better and better but they're not quite there yet. I would wait for the Canon 85/2 honestly.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Oct 18, 2020)

Is it the same lens as Rokinon AF 85mm F1.4 RF?


----------



## brad-man (Oct 19, 2020)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> Is it the same lens as Rokinon AF 85mm F1.4 RF?


Yes. Samyang is the manufacturer and the lenses are sold under a variety of names, including Samyang, Rokinon, Bower, etc.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Oct 19, 2020)

Reminds me of "Yugo" of lenses. Gets the job done' although not the best of the best. But for people on a cheap budget, this is a nice cheap option to brandish on your body.

Dustin Abbott showed Tamron's 85mm to have better contrast, and although the Samyang may be a spec sharper in corners, I think the Tamron is a far better value with both VC/IS and AF in a light lens. I have the RF 85mm 1.2 and plan to add a spare. Probably the Tamron 85 or Canon's upcoming 85mm f/2 macro

But I've had the Tamron before ---- no accident Abbott includes the words "Zeiss Otus" on his review page for the Tamron:

https://dustinabbott.net/2016/05/tamron-sp-85mm-f1-8-di-vc-usd-review/


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 19, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Reminds me of a "Yugo" of lenses. Gets the job done' although not the best of the best. But for people on a cheap budget, this is a nice cheap option to brandish on your body.


LOL! I bought a Yugo from a dealer in Nashville back in 1991 for $725 out the door. Even at that price, he couldn't sell the things. He just wanted to get out of business with them. I think the car lasted about 8 months. The lens is better than a Yugo.


----------



## chasingrealness (Oct 19, 2020)

I bought the lens a couple of weeks ago and it performs remarkably. A HUGE leap forward in autofocus consistency from my Canon EF 85 1.8 and effective no chromatic aberrations to speak of. I will say that my lens does have to do some hunting to lock focus on my RP - but that may actually be a problem with the camera, which I will be sending to the factory for repairs once my R5 comes in.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 19, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> LOL! I bought a Yugo from a dealer in Nashville back in 1991 for $725 out the door. Even at that price, he couldn't sell the things. He just wanted to get out of business with them. I think the car lasted about 8 months. The lens is better than a Yugo.



Why do Yugos come with rear window defrosters?

To keep your hands warm while you push them.


----------



## degos (Oct 19, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> samyang customer service is apparently crap, so avoid.



And Canon is as bad if you're not CPS Platinum.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 19, 2020)

I have the RF85 f1.2, its fat, to some its heavy, and it has no IS and I love it... lol


----------



## Canonite (Oct 19, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> I bought the lens a couple of weeks ago and it performs remarkably. A HUGE leap forward in autofocus consistency from my Canon EF 85 1.8 and effective no chromatic aberrations to speak of. I will say that my lens does have to do some hunting to lock focus on my RP - but that may actually be a problem with the camera, which I will be sending to the factory for repairs once my R5 comes in.


It should be, as the 85. f1.8 was introduced in 1993 tech has changed.


----------



## Satijntje (Oct 19, 2020)

The current firmware of this lens does NOT support IS! 
Maybe Samyang is working on it but until it is solved, this is a nogo lens for me....


----------



## chasingrealness (Oct 19, 2020)

Canonite said:


> It should be, as the 85. f1.8 was introduced in 1993 tech has changed.





Canonite said:


> It should be, as the 85. f1.8 was introduced in 1993 tech has changed.


Facts!


----------



## slclick (Oct 19, 2020)

As for that aforementioned Tammy, I owned one for a while, it was very sharp through and through, had great color and contrast and AF'd reasonably well. It was however not inexpensive and weighed nearly as much as a 24-70 2.8 zoom. I loved the shots, hated lugging it.


----------



## Fischer (Oct 19, 2020)

Interesting new option. Have the Samyang 14mm f/2.4 EF mount manual lens which I got for $550 and use for astro. Its optically as good as Canon's more expensive AF 14mm f/2.8 L II. So Samyang/Ronikon etc. can at least do the optics.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Oct 19, 2020)

I have one optically it is wonderful, it is sharp, no issues with auto focus speed. Correct no ibis on my R5 I do hope that gets fixed, even with the cost of having to buy a dongle to make firmware upgrades it will still come out way cheaper than the canon. My guess the insides have more plastic bushings etc and it won’t last 30 years like a canon lens might but if you take care of the lens It will get the job done . Would be nice if it focused closer but neither does the canon.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 19, 2020)

slclick said:


> As for that aforementioned Tammy, I owned one for a while, it was very sharp through and through, had great color and contrast and AF'd reasonably well. It was however not inexpensive and weighed nearly as much as a 24-70 2.8 zoom. I loved the shots, hated lugging it.



I would like to point out that the cons you mention to a much larger degree apply to the Canon 85L options.

I own all the Canon EF and RF 85 options, as well as the Tamron 85 f1.8. I think the Tamron is a stellar performer, apart from its AF, which is just about acceptable. The RF 85 f1.2 is without a doubt the top performer, though.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 19, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> I bought the lens a couple of weeks ago and it performs remarkably. A HUGE leap forward in autofocus consistency from my Canon EF 85 1.8 and effective no chromatic aberrations to speak of. I will say that my lens does have to do some hunting to lock focus on my RP - but that may actually be a problem with the camera, which I will be sending to the factory for repairs once my R5 comes in.


I have really been considering this lens as a possible band aid until better times when I can get RF again. Good to read your positive experience.


----------



## chasingrealness (Oct 20, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have really been considering this lens as a possible band aid until better times when I can get RF again. Good to read your positive experience.





CanonFanBoy said:


> I have really been considering this lens as a possible band aid until better times when I can get RF again. Good to read your positive experience.


Here’s a quick example of what it can do. Mind you this is without eye autofocus on a fast-moving squirrel that basically came up to the edge of the minimum focus distance hoping I had a snack for him in mid-day sun on a virtually cloudless day. Also this is just a screenshot on my phone of the original image so zooming in will not be that effective haha.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Oct 20, 2020)

Nah I'm awaiitng the 85 f/7.1!


----------



## RBSfphoto (Oct 20, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> Here’s a quick example of what it can do. Mind you this is without eye autofocus on a fast-moving squirrel that basically came up to the edge of the minimum focus distance hoping I had a snack for him in mid-day sun on a virtually cloudless day. Also this is just a screenshot on my phone of the original image so zooming in will not be that effective haha.


I don't consider this a great photo I shot it just to test the bokeh of this lens but this is another sample it is also just a screen shot


----------



## JordanCS13 (Oct 20, 2020)

I own the Sony FE version of this lens, which is identical except for the mount, and it's such a good performer for the price. I'm sure the RF 85/1.2L is a little better, but this lens is a very high quality optic. Quite sharp from wide open, lovely rendering, quick autofocus. I'm going to nab the RF 85/2 for my Canon system, but if I ever consolidate my kits to Canon only, I will almost certainly snag the RF version of the Samyang. It's a great lens.


----------



## Athomp2002 (Oct 22, 2020)

I have the Samyang 85mm f/1.2 XP with an adaptor and that has to be one of the best lens I've ever used (I am currently using it on my Canon R5). The level of clarity and sharpness is incredible. with the adaptor and the built in tech allows me to use face detection (on both people and animals) with the manual assist built into the R5. I am still considering getting the Samyang 85 f/1.4 RF lens since it has weather sealing and auto focus, but I am hearing mixed reviews about it, since it's not able to take advantage of the Canon R5's IBIS system. So can anyone with a Canon R5 please provide me with some assistance with this one. How is it working overall, I have heard on different forms that the AF isn't good and people missing a ton of shots. I have also heard complaints about the lens not being able to take advantage of IBIS, and some other issues as well! please let me know.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Oct 22, 2020)

Athomp2002 said:


> I have the Samyang 85mm f/1.2 XP with an adaptor and that has to be one of the best lenses I've ever used (I am currently using it on my Canon R5). The level of clarity and sharpness is incredible. with the adaptor and the built-in tech allows me to use face detection (on both people and animals) with the manual assist built into the R5. I am still considering getting the Samyang 85 f/1.4 RF lens since it has weather sealing and autofocus, but I am hearing mixed reviews about it, since it's not able to take advantage of the Canon R5's IBIS system. So can anyone with a Canon R5 please provide me with some assistance with this one. How is it working overall, I have heard on different forms that the AF isn't good and people missing a ton of shots. I have also heard complaints about the lens not being able to take advantage of IBIS, and some other issues as well! please let me know.


I have one and have had zero issues with the autofocus. It does not work with the IBIS apparently that is supposed to be fixed with a firmware update but for the way I use the lens as a portrait lens, it has not really been an issue for me. In real world situations it has been nothing but great not regretting buying it over the canon 1.2. It is my first Samyang lens and I could not be more pleased with the image quality, to be honest, the only issue I have had is the IBIS. I have shot professionally as my only income for over 30 years and this paired with the R5 may be my all-time favorite portrait camera/lens combo.


----------



## photennek (Oct 23, 2020)

Samyang has released an update yesterday, v3: https://www.samyanglens.com/en/abou...r=page=1&perPage=20&search=&searchText=&type=

Has someone already tried it, does it fix the issues? Also interested to hear from those who has had autofocus issues with R5 / R6.

I am very interested in this lens, but hope to see at least the autofocus issues fixed on R6 first...


----------



## Athomp2002 (Oct 23, 2020)

RBSfphoto said:


> I have one and have had zero issues with the autofocus. It does not work with the IBIS apparently that is supposed to be fixed with a firmware update but for the way I use the lens as a portrait lens, it has not really been an issue for me. In real world situations it has been nothing but great not regretting buying it over the canon 1.2. It is my first Samyang lens and I could not be more pleased with the image quality, to be honest, the only issue I have had is the IBIS. I have shot professionally as my only income for over 30 years and this paired with the R5 may be my all-time favorite portrait camera/lens combo.



Thank you! I will look into this more! the AF is what I am most interested in because I love the control of the Manual focus on the Samyang 85mm f/1.2 lens. but there are circumstances where I would need AF and need something that could focus quicker than I am able to. This Samyang 85mm f/1.2 has been very very sharp! the image quality has been incredible! I just wanted to make sure if I am moving away from it, that I am moving to something that will give me the equal level of clarity that I have had in the past (as well as giving me auto focus and weather sealing). thank you for this information. and I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Frodo (Aug 31, 2021)

I bought my EF 85mm f/1.8 seven years ago and in that time its been my second most used lens. But looking to improve bokeh and reduce CA, I looked to the Samyang. However, the response I got from the New Zealand distributer was:
"Unfortunately, all [Samyang] Canon RF mount lenses are now end of line. We are no longer able to order them in."


----------



## jd7 (Aug 31, 2021)

Frodo said:


> I bought my EF 85mm f/1.8 seven years ago and in that time its been my second most used lens. But looking to improve bokeh and reduce CA, I looked to the Samyang. However, the response I got from the New Zealand distributer was:
> "Unfortunately, all [Samyang] Canon RF mount lenses are now end of line. We are no longer able to order them in."


Any chance you can find one under the Rokinon name? FWIW, it's still on the Rokinon website:








85mm F1.4 AF High Speed Full Frame Telephoto (Canon RF)


Buy 85mm F1.4 AF High Speed Full Frame Telephoto (Canon RF) at Rokinon Lenses! The ROKINON® AF 85mm F1.4 Full Frame Telephoto for Canon RF mount is arguably the best value, high performance and affordable AF portrait prime available, superbly suited for both amateurs and professionals.This...




www.rokinon.com


----------



## RBSfphoto (Aug 31, 2021)

the whole thing has been odd they have not been on the market for that long. I have heard it was a dispute with Canon and I also heard it had to do with supply chain issues and they were not selling enough to justify production. No official word from Rokinon or Samyang. My biggest concern if you can find one of the lenses is if they will continue to support them as canon updates firmware. The latest firmware update did not affect my 85mm RF 1.4 Samyang lens but no idea if future firmware issues might.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Aug 31, 2021)

FYI I sent the US Rokinon info email a question about the 14mmRF lens and got this response today. It doesn't really answer any questions. 


At this time production has stopped for the 14mm AF for Canon RF, unfortunately I don't have any additional information on whether or not production will start again or if there will a replacement released.

I'm sorry I didn't have the information you were looking for, please let me know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Thanks,
The Rokinon Team


----------



## Frodo (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks for your responses jd7 and RBSphoto. Rokinon is not available here in New Zealand and I don't want to buy offshore. My Samyang 14/2.8 was very sharp but the focus locked after a couple of months and was replaced quickly under the warranty. I don't want to have to deal with someone offshore.
I've come to the conclusion that, while this is an excellent, cost-effective lens, how long will it remain functional in the face of future camera firmware updates. A good friend had issues with a Sigma Art lens (35/1.4, I think) and with a Tamron 70-200/2.8 when she bought an R6. These problems were resolved with lens firmware updates. But how long will Samyang / Rokinon continue to support this lens????
Might have to stick with the EF 85/1.8 for a while as the RF 85/2 doesn't appear to offer that much more than the EF, the 85/1.2 are too expensive and bulky. Not sure I want to invest in a new EF 85/1.4.


----------

